# Comic thread



## spdcbr (Apr 27, 2009)

This is the place to read and post your very own comics! Very entertaining. 
My personal one:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 28, 2009)

k. msg too short


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, what? That didn't make any sense. Oh, and for text, you should choose the background color and THEN write the text on top, rather than writing the text and then filling in the background (because that way you have those weird white spaces inside letters).


Here's one I made a while back. My brother and I were trying to borrow a Wii for New Years' so we could play a certain game for the entire night (which we've done before, it's great fun), but we couldn't find anyone who was willing to let us use theirs.


----------



## teller (Apr 28, 2009)

*Duck trying to pick up chicks at a bar:*






*Duck, trying to pick up chicks at Baskin Robbins:*


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Ummm....I dont get it


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Funny comics guys. Many people are not posting. Should we make a tutorial on how to do it?



A lot of people are in the middle of studying for exams (me included) right now, and a lot of us don't have the time to just sit down and draw comics...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 30, 2009)

I once did a series of awful comics in paint. Here is the worst one I could find:

The art is meant to be rubbish; the missing arms and poor colouring were intentional.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

byu said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Funny comics guys. Many people are not posting. Should we make a tutorial on how to do it?
> ...


Oh well...


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

*It's the cuber, not the cube*


----------



## cmhardw (May 21, 2009)

Haha Shelley nice, made me lol!

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 21, 2009)

Void cube centers... lol


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

Hehe, awesome comic Shelley


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2009)

I cannot stop laughing at shelley's
I'll make one soon. (If I can be bothered)


----------



## teller (May 21, 2009)

@shelley - LOL!!! Your talking cube almost made me spit my coffee everywhere


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

Bonus panel for last comic

And now: How to catch a Takao


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


>



Best comic ever!!! xDDDDDDDDDDDD
You really should make a whole magazin ^^


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

Shelley wins.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

I totally agree love the new ending


----------



## spdcbr (May 23, 2009)

What th- shelly is beating me at my own thread???!?!??! I'll make more if I have more time on my hands...


----------



## spdcbr (May 23, 2009)

How's this? I know it's bad...but at least I uploaded it.


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

And I thought your first comic made no sense.


----------



## spdcbr (May 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> And I thought your first comic made no sense.



Now that I look at it, you're right.


----------



## shelley (Jun 7, 2009)

*It's the cuber, not the cube*

Totally not as good as my first one, but here's another







and of course, (recycled) bonus panels


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

@ shelley....you just made my day.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 7, 2009)

I will make one of these... I will be back. *ebil laugh*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 7, 2009)

this isn't really a comic, but this is the only relevant thread


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

lmfao, the salvia method. 

I hate salvia...

Nice stackmat bone


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 7, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> How's this? I know it's bad...but at least I uploaded it.



What? That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> lmfao, the salvia method.
> 
> I hate salvia...
> 
> Nice stackmat bone



THATS FROM THE ROUX REBEL BANNER  (see signature)



Ethan Rosen said:


> this isn't really a comic, but this is the only relevant thread



you could have asked me before using it


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

shelley used it too... and she made your day.

edit- nevermind, I didn't know there was a rebels use roux banner, although it would explain the difference in the text.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shelley used it too... and she made your day.
> 
> I didn't know there was an rebels use roux banner, although it would explain the difference in the text.



no the actual image was copied and then put salvia all over it 

I don't mind using the saying but i drew out the image


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

I see that now, I made a boo boo. No need to keep copying the picture though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 7, 2009)

Chill Waffle I was just making a joke. We all know it's just satire on rebels use roux.
Nobody uses salvia, except Salvia


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Chill Waffle I was just making a joke. We all know it's just satire on rebels use roux.
> Nobody uses salvia, except Salvia



 but ask next time, I worked hard on that picture


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Chill Waffle I was just making a joke. We all know it's just satire on rebels use roux.
> ...



Hmmm...
So Rebels use Roux, Real men use Petrus, Clones use Fridrich, and Cool people use MGLS. Who use other methods?


----------



## shelley (Jun 7, 2009)

WR holders use Fridrich. kthxbai.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> WR holders use Fridrich. kthxbai.





Lucas Garron said:


> If you like MGLS, use it, if not, don't: no one but me will chide you for joining the mass of Fridrich clones.
> 
> Several cubers are learning MGLS. The following box lists those who are so cool that they have adopted the method and have finished learning it:


http://cube.garron.us/MGLS/



Erik Johnson said:


> Real men use Petrus.


See his signature.



waffle=ijm said:


> Rebels use Roux.


See his signature.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

o.. there's actually someone named salvia?


----------



## Gparker (Jun 7, 2009)

Noobs use LBL

Kids use ZZ (?)


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 7, 2009)

Uhh, I was thinking of getting a drawing tablet but I wasn't sure.

I'm getting it now


----------



## teller (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


AVG uses keyhole


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...
> ...



What does the clone of a cool guy who's a bit of a rebel use?

ZZ?


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 8, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



LOL ownage.

Personally I think that people who make such statements are just insecure about the fact that they use a different method than most others. So they need to make a statement that makes them feel like a big deal.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Hmmm...
> So Rebels use Roux, Real men use Petrus, Clones use Fridrich, and Cool people use MGLS. Who use other methods?



Does that mean that EJF2L users are Real Cool Men?


----------



## Rama (Jun 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> WR holders use Fridrich. kthxbai.



P\/\/|/|20r5!


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2009)

Shelley is Queen of the cubing world.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> WR holders use Fridrich. kthxbai.


Lame; did not answer the question.



AvGalen said:


> AVG uses keyhole


Good answer. 



Neroflux said:


> What does the clone of a cool guy who's a bit of a rebel use?
> ZZ?


Salvia with MGLS?



Nukoca said:


> Does that mean that EJF2L users are Real Cool Men?


Real men who are partial cool.



Dene said:


> Shelley is Queen of the cubing world.


No one likes monarchies. She's obviously the clone of the WR holder.



DcF1337 said:


> Personally I think that people who make such statements are just insecure about the fact that they use a different method than most others. So they need to make a statement that makes them feel like a big deal.


Why be so serious?

New questions:
What method does Per use for FMC?
What method does Guus use for FMC?
Who use the Triangular Fransisco method?
(Looking for fun and insightful answers. See AVG and Neroflux's previous responses.)


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone who's not square uses the Triangular Francisco Method


----------



## shelley (Jun 8, 2009)

Really, this [group] uses [method] crap is getting out of hand. The whole "Rebels use Roux" thing was dumb anyway. Use a method because it's good and because you like it, not because you want to be "different." And if you are different, good for you, no need to get obnoxious about it. The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube. We don't need all this divisiveness.

Now shut up before I add "CRUSH THE REBELLION: We all end up with a solved cube anyway" to my sig.


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2009)

DENE MUST BE A REBEL HE WILL USE THE NOU METHOD.


----------



## Rama (Jun 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Really, this [group] uses [method] crap is getting out of hand. The whole "Rebels use Roux" thing was dumb anyway. Use a method because it's good and because you like it, not because you want to be "different." And if you are different, good for you, no need to get obnoxious about it. The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube. We don't need all this divisiveness.
> 
> Now shut up before I add "CRUSH THE REBELLION: We all end up with a solved cube anyway" to my sig.



We should learn from history, what would Napoleon Bonaparte do against rebels?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Really, this [group] uses [method] crap is getting out of hand. The whole "Rebels use Roux" thing was dumb anyway. Use a method because it's good and because you like it, not because you want to be "different." And if you are different, good for you, no need to get obnoxious about it. The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube. We don't need all this divisiveness.
> 
> Now shut up before I add "CRUSH THE REBELLION: We all end up with a solved cube anyway" to my sig.



I agree, using a different method is not something to go around being proud of and pointing out to everyone you meet. There is nothing to be gained from using a method just because it is cool or popular.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 8, 2009)

*uncool or unpopular


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Really, this [group] uses [method] crap is getting out of hand. The whole "Rebels use Roux" thing was dumb anyway. Use a method because it's good and because you like it, not because you want to be "different." And if you are different, good for you, no need to get obnoxious about it. The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube. We don't need all this divisiveness.
> 
> Now shut up before I add "CRUSH THE REBELLION: We all end up with a solved cube anyway" to my sig.



I didn't intend for that to start. Sorry if that caused some annoyance here. I was only upset that Ethan Rosen used my picture without my permission. Then everything went haywire from there. I didn't want anyone to start making up "this [group] uses [method]" stuff and, in addition, I only made the banner since I got bored. And I'd thought it would be nice for a method like Roux to be more well known in the community and receive as much credit as Fridrich or Petrus or any method. If people continue to get upset, I will gladly remove all my "rebellion propaganda" and encourage that people (and I include myself if you see fit) to be less obnoxious about a certain method. However, please note that I cannot force others to stop proclaiming the "Roux Rebellion" and other miscellaneous groups. But I would also appreciate not giving so much credit to a certain method. And if you think I give a lot of credit to Roux then I apologize, but I like this method and I believe in its potential. In my honest opinion, methods like fridrich, petrus, roux, ZZ and other advanced methods have the potential to equal each other. and as mentioned by shelley, we all end up with a solved cube anyway. So I apologize for the annoyance caused by my banner and anything else that I did to cause this.


----------



## shelley (Jun 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> encourage that people (and I include myself if you see fit) to be less obnoxious about a certain method.



Please do. There are far less annoying ways to increase awareness of alternate methods than proclaiming yourself a "rebel" and putting down others, many of whom do know about Roux and choose not to use it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Really, this [group] uses [method] crap is getting out of hand. The whole "Rebels use Roux" thing was dumb anyway. Use a method because it's good and because you like it, not because you want to be "different." And if you are different, good for you, no need to get obnoxious about it. The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube. We don't need all this divisiveness.
> ...


It's all good.
Live long and prosper, fellow cubers, and use whatever method you feel meets your personality.
new sig.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2009)

(it is funnier if you are familiar with the "IDK, my BFF jill?" commercial and comic.)


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Me (Jul 1, 2009)

Rather internet meme-ish...
I feel that I loose points for doing so though.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the CSI Miami comic! Did you do that yourself, and how many glasses does H need to wear?


----------



## Me (Jul 1, 2009)

I only did the wording, the Rubik's Revolution line was all I could think of I'm sure there are better ones.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 1, 2009)

Me said:


> Rather internet meme-ish...
> I feel that I loose points for doing so though.



I loled so hard on this one. You should make a whole string of movie related cube adds!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 1, 2009)

This is how it looks like when a tennisplayer (Ivanovic) practice F2L


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 2, 2009)

I visited Egypt yesterday and took this pic!


----------



## fundash (Jul 2, 2009)

I solved my cube, and then it jumped to my desk and did this:


----------



## Novriil (Jul 3, 2009)

So I gave it a try  I know the yoyo jokes are old news but still  And the bush is quite big :/




E: haha just found this on google:


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 8, 2009)

Reference to the Reese's Peanut Butter Cups advertisements.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 8, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> (insert epic win here)
> 
> Reference to the Reese's Peanut Butter Cups advertisements.



lmao


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 8, 2009)

This took a while to make... hope you like it


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 8, 2009)

From my favorite site:
http://www.myextralife.com/2009/07/08/comic-whats-old-is-new-again/


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 17, 2009)

The Edison cube.....don´t trust in it :


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


>


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 19, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


>



lol... only on a cubing forum


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 24, 2009)

Roger Federer practice with a different method now


----------



## Mossar (Jul 24, 2009)

One week ago I've done it. It's not funny but I think it's not bad


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

Jebediah54 said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+1 

LOL'd so hard


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cube's ready for his date!


----------



## pjk (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw this today, titled "A Rubik's Cube anyone can solve in under a minute":


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 27, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



The clone of a cool guy who's a bit of a rebel uses his own method!


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> I saw this today, titled "A Rubik's Cube anyone can solve in under a minute":



Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## teller (Jul 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> I saw this today, titled "A Rubik's Cube anyone can solve in under a minute":




LOL...I wonder what the core is made of?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I could solve it in under a minute. Most of the pieces look like they're the same color on each side. (I probably couldn't eat it in under a minute, either.)


----------



## VirKill (Oct 16, 2009)

Just copy paste from indonesian cubing forum

and he (the creator) just admitted that he spelled erik's name wrong... heheh


----------



## Chuck (Oct 16, 2009)

What a bad DNF...
And it's no BLD.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 25, 2009)

I know this is really off-topic, but I love this kind of humour:fp


----------



## shelley (Nov 11, 2009)

Based on a true story


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, awesome comic shelley


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, I found this funny.
Edited it for the kiddies as well.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

I posted this in tyson's thread as well, but it should go here too.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2009)

That is a pretty awesome comic there. Nice job.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 17, 2009)

I want more from shelley. Please!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

View attachment 596

Made just now.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2009)

Uh, 8.66? Don't you mean 8.72?


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2009)

I suck at comics..


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 23, 2009)

Teachers can be cruel sometimes....


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2010)

Ripoff of this comic, inspired by this thread:


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2010)

^ I lol'd. A LOT.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Ripoff of this comic, inspired by this thread:



Heh. Its not a Pikachu, silly Shelley.


----------



## Owen (Jan 3, 2010)

I dare you to make a better comic than this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

Owen said:


> I dare you to make a better comic than this.



Done. Pretty much anything beats that. it's very silly. Bricks, by nature, are not cubical.


----------



## Owen (Jan 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I dare you to make a better comic than this.
> ...



No.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Done. Pretty much anything beats that. it's very silly. Bricks, by nature, are not cubical.


No.



Owen said:


> I dare you to make a better comic than this.


Yes.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Ripoff of this comic, inspired by this thread:



FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

This one's okay


----------



## chandler (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Muesli (Jan 15, 2010)

Erm...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice comics guys  They're both great.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> This one's okay


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 22, 2010)

*rubik's 1x1 DIY*

 just made. please say if you like it or not.


----------



## shelley (Feb 6, 2010)

Because CCT is so awesome


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> Because CCT is so awesome



This is up there with your hybrid comic for one of the best posts in this whole thread.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao, "wat does extract mean".


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Because CCT is so awesome
> ...



love it! excellent imagination.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2010)

<3<3<3<3<3<3 shelleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! 

That was epic funny.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

"What does extract mean?"
New to the Computer world, I guess.
lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 6, 2010)

Shelley: That was grand.


----------



## Litz (Feb 6, 2010)

Win, Shelley.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

At the Caltech open Cube Meet, me and some other guy made this on the chalk board. Redrawn in Paint:


----------



## shelley (Feb 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> At the Caltech open Cube Meet, me and some other guy made this on the chalk board. Redrawn in Paint:
> [comic]



Come on, how could you not take this to its obvious conclusion:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

That's not dChan.


----------



## Flicky (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Litz (Feb 8, 2010)

Flicky said:


>



Funny and so true. Happened to me a couple times.


----------



## shelley (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, before people started making timers that accepted any key to stop the timer, hitting ALT by accident was also a great source of FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2010)

Only two spaces? For me it usually ends up with about 15 (from holding it down).


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Only two spaces? For me it usually ends up with about 15 (from holding it down).



But Dene only has 4 people in his msn contacts.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> Haha, before people started making timers that accepted any key to stop the timer, hitting ALT by accident was also a great source of FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Like cubetimer.com... I can't tell you how many times I've lost a good solve from that site. I use qqtimer now.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Only two spaces? For me it usually ends up with about 15 (from holding it down).
> ...



It happens in #


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2010)

Only just saw Shelly's latest comic, have you been working on it since the hybrid comic? Lol, this is almost better. Great comic Shelley.


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2010)

New comic


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 9, 2010)

That's not a comic.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 9, 2010)

More like a graphic novel. I admire the symbolism and foreshadowing.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## fundash (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, that happens to me every day...except for the last panel...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 10, 2010)

fundash said:


> lol, that happens to me every day...except for the last panel...



AND YOU!!!
You didn't come to the Caltech Meet up 
Jk. My comic explained what happened.


----------



## Faz (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice one Musli, but I'm afraid it's not Shelley standard.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 10, 2010)

*How To Judge Multi BLD Old Style*
by Fahmi Asy'ari






*BLD Training Risk*
by Fahmi Asy'ari


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2010)

This one is my sentiments on the cubing community. 
You beta appreshate mi eferts on dis.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dene, why do you look like a Christmas tree? And why are you sitting on a fan? And why are there just waffles floating there?


----------



## shelley (Feb 10, 2010)

Chuck said:


> *How To Judge Multi BLD Old Style*
> by Fahmi Asy'ari



Haha, this reminds me of Toby's Rubik's Revolution attempt at Worlds


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Dene, why do you look like a Christmas tree? And why are you sitting on a fan? And why are there just waffles floating there?



Oh yea I forgot to draw a table. Woops!


----------



## teller (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 11, 2010)

This took a long time. I think it's pretty good.  But that doesn't justify ANYTHING.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

that was odd


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 11, 2010)

ROFLCOPTER is patrolling the skies looking for troll makers, dropping fail whales on them. To great memes combined.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Comic about CCt, PLL skips, 4secf2l, FFFU



Lol so true. 
Oh and btw, you're not racing me anymore. I've stopped learning full regularly. I usually pick up about 1 alg every few days now. I'm pursuing other things.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Comic about CCt, PLL skips, 4secf2l, FFFU
> ...



Okay. I edited my signature.


----------



## fundash (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## shelley (Feb 12, 2010)

CCT blooper reel: Fun with qqScrambles


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

Haha Shelley that's brilliant!!


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/FFFFUUUU/299429216228?v=wall

This made me think of this thread...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Shelley, what program are you using to make this?

If it's MSP, then FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## shelley (Feb 14, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Shelley, what program are you using to make this?
> 
> If it's MSP, then FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



The hand drawing is done on an old Nokia N800 Internet Tablet in the basic sketch program. Then I import the sketches onto my computer and put the comic together (lettering, panel positioning, etc.) using Gimp. As you can see from the still evolving "art" style, I'm still experimenting with a bunch of things.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

based on a true story, sorry if it's difficult to read >_>


----------



## Meep (Feb 14, 2010)

@Sarah: You should've entered and DNF'd magic too =(


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> based on a true story



Why is it so important for you to be first in DNF-s?


----------



## Logan (Feb 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > based on a true story
> ...





sarah's sig said:


> Kxt. Sarah Strong ~the DNF princess~


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > based on a true story
> ...



it really isn't 
it's just that I carefully planned out how to get that UWR, then someone broke it 2 weeks later by DNFing all his magic, master magic and square-1 solves...which is weaksauce, especially since it was his first time entering those events.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



You did it on purpose, he did it on purpose. What's the difference? Next time make sure to DNF all of your times, to get back the UWR! 

In my opinion, the whole aiming for this killed it. (No, not meaining I should be first, I don't care.)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



The difference is that he entered magic, master magic and square-1 for the first time and DNF'd them all. I could have entered magic and pyraminx (events that I don't do at all) just to DNF them, but I didn't because that would be a compete waste of time for the judges and scramblers. 
Yeah this whole thing is silly, but it's still amusing for some of us.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> The difference is that he entered magic, master magic and square-1 for the first time and DNF'd them all. I could have entered magic and pyraminx (events that I don't do at all) just to DNF them, but I didn't because that would be a compete waste of time for the judges and scramblers.
> Yeah this whole thing is silly, but it's still amusing for some of us.



and your 5x5 results weren't a waste of time?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that he entered magic, master magic and square-1 for the first time and DNF'd them all. I could have entered magic and pyraminx (events that I don't do at all) just to DNF them, but I didn't because that would be a compete waste of time for the judges and scramblers.
> ...


They were. I was trying to get a PB single since I was already happy with my official average, and I didn't end up getting a good single :/.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I *carefully planned* out how to get that UWR





Sa967St said:


> I was trying to get a PB single since I was already happy with my official average, and I *didn't end up getting a good single *:/.



Come on...  

If being first is not important, then leave it like this, and don't say your attempt of getting that was any better then the guy's who is first right now.

If it is important, waste a bit more of a competition to get it back. Entering events which you don't usually do shouldn't hold you back. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't know you, however I do think you are cool. I just don't get this. Yeah, it's something with my lack of humor, probably.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> If being first is not important, then leave it like this, and don't say your attempt of getting that was any better then the guy's who is first right now.
> 
> If it is important, waste a bit more of a competition to get it back. Entering events which you don't usually do shouldn't hold you back.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't know you, however I do think you are cool. I just don't get this. Yeah, it's something with my lack of humor, probably.



The main point of the comic was that I was beaten by someone who simply DNF'd all of his magic and master magic attempts. 

I'm not going to try to beat him, it's even more pointless than it was before. If this continues it might turn into a contest to see who is willing to enter as may events as he or she can to DNF them.

The reason I did this this in the first place was because it would be a silly accomplishment and it wasn't too difficult since I usually get DNFs on purpose when I mess up solves anyway. 



Olivér Perge said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I *carefully planned* out how to get that UWR
> ...



good observation 
but if I got a PB single, it would be 15/48 instead of 16/48 which still beats 15/62


----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2010)

Logan said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



She can still call herself that if it's so important to her. Vincent will just be the DNF king.



Sa967St said:


> The reason I did this this in the first place was because it would be a silly accomplishment and it *wasn't too difficult*



Exactly. So why are you so surprised someone else pulled it off?


----------



## VirKill (Feb 23, 2010)

JUARA! (winner!)





The Language is BAHASA indonesia....but I think there's should be no problem to understand. Made by Fahmi Asyari....

Here's another one....

Judging 100 Multi BLD old style






HEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## Vincents (Mar 3, 2010)

Mm, not trying to resurrect a dead thread (okay, maybe I am, but jfly just linked me), and...

Mine took planning to! It's very difficult to borrow magic's and master magic's from ppl who think it's the bane of existence to own one. I actually only planned 15 DNF's; the 3x3 one was a near PB that performed an R U' instead of an R2 U' at the end on, the 5x5 one was a pop iirc, and the BLD ones I actually attempted.

And Sarah, you can have the DNF royalty title if you want...





shelley said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 3, 2010)

VirKill said:


> JUARA! (winner!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!! I love how Nakaji is drawn.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 3, 2010)

Erik looks so angry o_0


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Erik looks so angry o_0



I know, right?


----------



## gyc6001 (Mar 4, 2010)

VirKill said:


> JUARA! (winner!)
> 
> 
> The Language is BAHASA indonesia....but I think there's should be no problem to understand. Made by Fahmi Asyari....
> ...



understand! LOL!! XD


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Erik looks so angry o_0
> ...


rama is so businesslike
and Felik's hair is red?


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakaji = Light Yagami??


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 4, 2010)

VirKill said:


> JUARA! (winner!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLWIN


----------



## Samania (Mar 5, 2010)

omfg shelly's comics pwn. Ima make one too using the same sort of body people... ahem explosm.com ahem.


----------



## Owen (Mar 5, 2010)

Kind of an advertisment for an upcoming timer.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 5, 2010)

Too small? You can use ctrl+(mouse wheel up) on most browsers to increase the size of everything on a webpage.

What happened to the stick figure in the last panel, though? It looks like he fell down and then had his legs tied to a long rope or something.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2010)

Vincents said:


> And Sarah, you can have the DNF royalty title if you want...





shelley said:


> She can still call herself that if it's so important to her. Vincent will just be the DNF king.



I started calling myself that about a year and a half ago when I started to fail so hard in competitions that I would give up in the middle of 3x3x3 speedsolves to DNF them because they were so bad. It doesn't have to do with this.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

Unsure if repost.


----------



## adimare (Mar 29, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Unsure if repost.



Fixed


----------



## Owen (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

Owen said:


>



"I have a friend who could do it in 5" + "you should enter a turnoment with a time of 35, you'll win for sure" doesn't add up, can't the kid who does it in 5 seconds win?


----------



## Owen (Mar 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



People have said that type of thing to me. Probably because they knew they were lying about the 5 second solve.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really a comic, and certainly not funny, but...

An International Congratulations Card!



Can you tell me what all the languages are?


----------



## Isbit (Mar 30, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Not really a comic, and certainly not funny, but...
> 
> An International Congratulations Card!
> 
> ...


 Down in the right corner it's swedish(gratulationer), you have norwegian and danish there as well(gratulerer and tillykke). Could identify some other languages as well (german, greek, russian, spanish, czech etc.) but these are the ones I'm sure of.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

Swedish, Norwegian and Danish: All correct.

Those other 4 might be correct, but we'll see.


----------



## plechoss (Mar 30, 2010)

"Gratulacje" is a polish word


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2010)

"Congratulations" is English.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> "Congratulations" is English.



Australian.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2010)

No that's "Congratulations mate"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No that's "Congratulations mate"



Ah. My bad.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh lol that's funny.

(redundancy)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No that's "Congratulations mate"



No that's "Good job mate, care for a ride in me kanga?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > No that's "Congratulations mate"
> ...



The Australian has spoken.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

lolwut. I'm loving the detailed picture of Dan's face. All it's missing is an epic beard.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 26, 2010)

Umm... that didn't really make sense.
EDIT: Yes, yes it did! And it's funny.

In other news:


megaminxwin said:


> Can you tell me what all the languages are?



Here's the answers:



Spoiler



Arabic
Bulgarian
Chinese (Simplified)
Chinese (Traditional)
Czech
Danish
Dutch
English (obviously)
Finnish
French
German
Greek
Hausa
Hebrew
Hindi
Hungarian
Italian
Japanese
Korean
Norwegian
Pashto
Persian
Polish
Portugese (Brazilian)
Portugese (European)
Romanian
Russian
Serbian
Spanish (European)
Spanish (Mexican)
Spanish (Latin American)
Swedish
Thai
Turkish
Urdu


So, how'd you go?


----------



## CuberN00b (May 14, 2010)

Based on this comment @ Virkill's facebook


> Tadi liat tv,tentang penggrebegan tersangka teroris di solo bernama heri, ditemukan ditempat tidurnya sebuah rubik 3x3 yang sudah tersusun rapi warnanya...diduga sblum tertangkap, ia bermain rubik dlu


Translated : 


> I see the tv, that the terrorist raid caught somebody named Heri. Police found a solved 3x3. The terrorist is supposed to be solving the cube before being caught.


Added even more by MBLD WR #3 (Chuck), this comment is translated


> We think because he's cubing, he's caught by the police. All his friends run away first.
> 
> SO BE SUB 20!!


LOL! so i made this!




hope that's good


----------



## megaminxwin (May 16, 2010)

Just trying to understand it now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 22, 2010)

Didn't make it myself though.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Didn't make it myself though.



Hehehe. That happens to color-neutral people sometimes, too.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Found this one in my hard drive, but lost it. SO I googled for it:


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 5, 2010)

Is that an yellow-yellow edge? Cool color scheme, btw


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 6, 2010)

The comic with Link made me burst out laughing. The key did me in.


----------



## Owen (Jul 12, 2010)

This is about maru lube


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2010)

I think you are taking the "MS Paint" concept a little far.

srs comic:


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> This is about maru lube



I don't even...


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice to see im back after 6 months and this thread is still alive.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 21, 2010)

*lol (get it?)*

hahaha... made this comic last night while in bed. 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...28900713_100000031006708_412742_2162826_n.jpg

thinkin about puttin it on a t-shirt 

gonna redo it on photoshop and make it look better. what do you think?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

lol T-Shirt yes.


----------



## Logan (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11704


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't get it.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure if I get it. Are they arguing which one is closer to a solved cube, taking into account half turns versus quarter turns? (i.e., the one to the left is saying he is closer than the guy to the right?)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

no. what turns did they make.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the stick people


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 21, 2010)

I get it. Hehehe, good one.
It's like there was one post in a high school cube club naming thread, and they thought the slogan should've been "The only club where it's always okay to say F U."


----------



## Logan (Jul 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I get it. Hehehe, good one.
> It's like there was one post in a high school cube club naming thread, and they thought the slogan should've been "The only club where it's always okay to say F U."



I remember that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 21, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoiler



F U! F U2!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

I get it now. I don't think in terms of notation. I visualise the moves. I never think, "Oh, that needs R U R' to solve it..." I just visualise the move sequence.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't get it until someone in the thread explained it. But, now that I get it I can't "unsee" it! It's like the Fed-Ex arrow! 

I do like it, though! A lot! 

Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

WAIT WHAT did that thread move and attach???? WHAT?? :O

I didn't know threads could be moved onto other thread apparently.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> WAIT WHAT did that thread move and attach???? WHAT?? :O
> 
> I didn't know threads could be moved onto other thread apparently.



Yeah. They merged the threads.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 21, 2010)

VirKill said:


> JUARA! (winner!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey dude, did you know?
Fahmi Asyari made those comics just with MSP and mouse..
mouse and MSPaint FTW!


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I didn't get it until someone in the thread explained it. But, now that I get it I can't "unsee" it! It's like the Fed-Ex arrow!
> 
> I do like it, though! A lot!
> 
> Chris



hahaha... thanks. 

I know what you mean 
someone showed me the fed-ex arrow about a year ago and now i cant unsee it..


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 22, 2010)

This is low


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> This is low



Aliens?


----------



## Owen (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## teller (Jul 22, 2010)

"Help! I can't see!" LOL!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Help! I can't see!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 1, 2010)

Hahaha, just found this, I made it back when miniGOINGS was still active. Don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## coinman (Sep 2, 2010)

This comic strip was published in a Swedish newspaper a few months ago. The comic is named Nemi and was created by Lise Myhre from Norway. I translated it the best i could


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Made by Fahmi Asyari, not me.
King of Pop XD


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hahaha, just found this, I made it back when miniGOINGS was still active. Don't know what I was thinking.
> comic



What ever happend to him?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> Made by Fahmi Asyari, not me.
> King of Pop XD



EPIC WIN


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2010)

Logan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, just found this, I made it back when miniGOINGS was still active. Don't know what I was thinking.
> ...



He's still alive. I talked to him the other day.


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Make him go to Cubetcha. We need to J-Perm!!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 4, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> Made by Fahmi Asyari, not me.
> King of Pop XD



Plastic playing with plastic...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2010)

Logan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Is this saying it's near him?
I'll link him to this post.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 28, 2010)

isnt shelly's (first part) COPY OF A VID ON UTUBE?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> isnt shelly's (first part) COPY OF A VID ON UTUBE?


 That video is a copy of her comic, I'm pretty sure it's mentioned earlier in the thread...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


>


well that was...random


----------



## shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> isnt shelly's (first part) COPY OF A VID ON UTUBE?


 
No. Seriously, just look at the post dates of my post and the youtube video. It's not that hard.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> No. Seriously, just look at the post dates of my post and the youtube video. It's not that hard.



Or read the video's description which begins with _"Thank's to Shelley for the original comic"_.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work guys, I just sat through and read all 26 pages of this! Was good.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 2, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> isnt shelly's (first part) COPY OF A VID ON UTUBE?


 
You could link to the video in question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JjXZfF4E2U


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ancient egyptians.

'Whoever solves the 3x3 can marry my daughter' -Pharaoh













*UNTIL...*






Then...

*--*'You can now marry my daughter- Pharaoh

This is your reward -Pharaoh








Patrick Bossert's reaction after seeing new wife


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://xkcd.com/810/
PLEASE


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://xkcd.com/810/
> PLEASE


 
I love XKCD so much.

This is one of my faves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Agreed. This current one along with the recent one about tech support are in my all time list.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2010)

That has got to be the best xkcd I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2010)

I just had to


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2010)

Haha, nice.


----------



## userman (Nov 26, 2010)

shelley said:


>


 
Awsome!


----------



## coinman (Dec 7, 2010)

This is not my drawing or joke but i love it! 
And i think all of us solving the cube is at least this gifted


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2011)

http://qkme.me/23fp

I couldn't think of a better caption


----------



## Thorsten (Sep 14, 2011)

http://imgur.com/JZtop

happened to me just right now


----------



## Godmil (Sep 14, 2011)

Thorsten said:


> http://imgur.com/JZtop
> 
> happened to me just right now


 
hahaha, I love that feeling... also it makes all my other cubes feel concave.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 7, 2012)

*2x2 goes dancing!! LOL*

Thought of this joke and made a quick lol thing.


----------



## cubersmith (Feb 7, 2012)

LMAO WHAT THE HELL. Isn't u2 on a 2x2 just the same as y2, in which case the cube would be solved


----------



## Godmil (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eye don't understand it. Can I hath an explanation please?


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I think you are taking the "MS Paint" concept a little far.
> 
> srs comic:


 
OMG, sooo true. 

I'm now on the 'deppression' stage xD


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Eye don't understand it. Can I hath an explanation please?


 
ummm... u2 (wide) for a 2x2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Gminer said:


> I still don't get it


 
The cubes were told by the mirror blocks to do R2 u2 R2. What you see when the 2x2 is saying "WTF" is its position after and R2. A u2 is a double layer turn (in this case), and a 2x2 doesn't have a third layer to use as a base. So a 2x2 can't do a u2; hence the "WTF".


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The cubes were told by the mirror blocks to do R2 u2 R2. What you see when the 2x2 is saying "WTF" is its position after and R2. A u2 is a double layer turn (in this case), and a 2x2 doesn't have a third layer to use as a base. So a 2x2 can't do a u2; hence the "WTF".


 
OHHHH.... Now i get it lol


----------



## keyan (Dec 21, 2013)

*If you're havin' LL problems I feel bad for you son*







/Yes I know that's not how it's pronounced
//I've never felt more self-conscious about my stickers than when I took this photo
///Seriously how do you people with nasty stickers live with yourselves?
////Hit me


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

keyan said:


> View attachment 3365
> 
> /Yes I know that's not how it's pronounced
> //I've never felt more self-conscious about my stickers than when I took this photo
> ...



I like those stickers


----------

